# Added Cab Lights To My F250



## rsm7

I really wanted the cab lights but my truck didnt come with them. They are only a $55 option from the factory but the dealer didnt order them. I bought the factory lights and the harness for about $100 and installed them myself. Took me around 5 hours and nobody would be able to tell the difference. They look better than factory cause I did it myself!









*MEASURE TWICE, THINK ABOUT IT FOR A WHILE, MEASURE AGAIN, LAY OUT THE LENSES FOR PERSPECTIVE, HAVE MY WIFE DOUBLE CHECK MEASUREMENTS, THEN DRILL! AFTER ALL ITS ONLY A $50,000 TRUCK RIGHT?*










*HOLY CRAP THEY WORK!*










*I LOVE THIS PHOTO*


----------



## dwest369

Looks great, you did an excellent job. I'm getting new Truck fever


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Very nice job. I've seen guys on ford-trucks do this and have been very tempted to attempt it on my 2006, but I haven't gotten the nerve to cut into it!! You got me thinkin of it again.....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

You're a braver man than I....If I did it, my luck would dictate that I would have drilled into some super secret computer harness wire that controls all the functions of the truck (minus the 12v accessory) and the repairs would cost me $50,000, because the warranty ran out 8 seconds ago. BTW, it looks great!


----------



## rsm7

luverofpeanuts said:


> Very nice job. I've seen guys on ford-trucks do this and have been very tempted to attempt it on my 2006, but I haven't gotten the nerve to cut into it!! You got me thinkin of it again.....


Its not too bad to do. The headliner drops down and you have enough room to work. The factory harness fits perfectly. The hardest part is finding the center of the cab because all your reference points are curved, then do all your measuring off that mark. There's a guy on ebay who includes a template for 99-07 models. I didnt buy from him cause I needed the harness for a 2010. Simply take off your windshield A pillars, the console if you have one, and the sun visors and the front of the headliner will drop down. On your truck the plug is behind the passenger side kick panel. The inside work is pretty easy. The measuring and drilling takes time. Its hard to work up there because of the angled windshield and you have to be careful how you place your weight on the sheet metal. I actually put a dimple in the roof with my elbow but I think Dent Wizard can get it out. I would definately buy a 1/2" ID knockout tool for the center hole, cuts a perfect 7/8" OD hole for the base of the light. Then two 1/4" holes for the screws. Here's some references.

http://www.emotoman.com/f250/lights/f250lights.htm
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/881362-cab-lights-install.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FORD-F150-F250-F350-E150-350-SUPER-DUTY-CAB-LIGHTS-OEM-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem4aa19b2340QQitemZ320538878784QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xjv/R-100144294/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## luverofpeanuts

rsm7 said:


> Then two 1/4" holes for the screws. Here's some references.
> 
> http://www.emotoman..../f250lights.htm
> http://www.ford-truc...ts-install.html
> http://cgi.ebay.com/...sQ5fAccessories
> http://www.homedepot...catalogId=10053


Cool...good references.

Hmm...I wonder if I found that having a moonroof caused some problems with having the cab lights.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'd LOVE to have these on my F-350, but there is no way I could do that on my own.

How about your come to the next PNW Rally and you can install these on my truck? Seems like a great time to me.


----------



## willingtonpaul

on my 2006, i have a moonroof with cab lights......they are compatible.

very very nice install. hats off to you.

paul


----------



## rsm7

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd LOVE to have these on my F-350, but there is no way I could do that on my own.
> 
> How about your come to the next PNW Rally and you can install these on my truck? Seems like a great time to me.


We should be able to work something out Oregon Camper. Aren't you the guy who put a fireplace in his Outback?


----------



## SLO250RS

Hey rsm tone those lights down i can see the glow all the way down 303







nice job on the install.


----------



## rsm7

SLO250RS said:


> Hey rsm tone those lights down i can see the glow all the way down 303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job on the install.


Hahaha LOL That's the idea! Those lights are what attract all those "Brunstucky" women out this way!




















































So did you get to use your new camper much this year?

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

rsm7 said:


> I'd LOVE to have these on my F-350, but there is no way I could do that on my own.
> 
> How about your come to the next PNW Rally and you can install these on my truck? Seems like a great time to me.


We should be able to work something out Oregon Camper. Aren't you the guy who put a fireplace in his Outback?







.gif[/img]























[/quote]

Yep...Fireplace installation complete.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd LOVE to have these on my F-350, but there is no way I could do that on my own.
> 
> How about your come to the next PNW Rally and you can install these on my truck? Seems like a great time to me.


We should be able to work something out Oregon Camper. Aren't you the guy who put a fireplace in his Outback?








.gif[/img]























[/quote]

Yep...Fireplace installation complete.








[/quote]

Hmm... Sounds like a match made in Heaven!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Job on lights!!


----------



## SLO250RS

rsm7 said:


> Hey rsm tone those lights down i can see the glow all the way down 303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job on the install.


Hahaha LOL That's the idea! Those lights are what attract all those "Brunstucky" women out this way!




















































So did you get to use your new camper much this year?

Randy
[/quote]
Hey thats Barnswick next to Pennsyltucky







Yes we got a late start after picking up the trailer in late june.We got 24 nights in,and off to indoor storage next weekend.


----------



## FZ1dave

Nice job on the lights!

I hope you don't mind but I ran that last pic of yours through a noise reduction program. It cleaned up quite nicely. It is a cool shot.


----------



## rsm7

Much better! Thank you! BTW, your signature says you have a 2011 F250 with the new 6.2L Nice truck, congrats. But I dont remember you posting that little tidbit, or a picture, which I believe is kinda frowned upon around here LOL! How about a little review of the new truck and motor?


----------

